# Success story ;)



## TWlTCHY (Mar 4, 2011)

I was looking through some old documents and came across an assignment I had 3 years ago while in the hospital for suicidal idealizations. I remember crying while reading it back then and as I read it today I realize how far I've come. It puts a smile on my face 

The letter;

Dear Jake,

It's been awhile since we've talked you've been hiding 
your emotions all these years, I think it's time you let go.
Your anxieties have taken over, but you must understand;
Depression is a psychological shackle, to break through
you must first accept the past and regain the strength 
to push forward. Although not an easy task, it has
been done before and with the support of your loved
ones the sky is your limit. Unfortunately, Depression
feeds your inner demons, It strengthens every other
weakness within you. Whether it be your Social anxiety,
Low-Self-Esteem, cutting, or your eating disorder. You have 
already overcome one of these and to do such a thing takes 
more mentality than one can imagine. Evey demon
you banish, your soul strengthens ten fold, with this 
understand that although healing takes time. In the end,
whether it be one month or two years you will be a much
better person once this hell has been buried. I have faith
in you, walk talk and remember; Things get bad before 
they get good.
 
Since the incident, I have overcome everything I had and have been living life to the fullest. I regained all the weight I lost, I love the way I look, I'm good with people and I start a brand new High-school at the end of summer. Through all of this, I have learned so much and I now know what I wish to do in life; Become a therapist and work in the adolescent units in the hospitals working with kids that went through what I did; Hell. I'm 17 years of age, and had SA for 5 years. During that time, I remember reading success stories; never did I visualize the possibility of writing my own some day.

"Seeking to forget makes exile all the longer; the secret of redemption lies in remembrance."

Update: Things have taken a turn for the worst, it's incredible how many things can go wrong within 3 months.

​


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

YAY! I THINK YOU'RE WONDERFUL. Thanks for sharing. Letting go of the past and being here. Now. Is powerful.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*..lovely!*

That's a letter with a lot of self-awareness in it and I may just 'borrow' a few sections for myself. I think the most frustrating aspect of being depressed or socially anxious is that change doesn't often happen in a single momentous instance. There's a lot of hellish moments and inner-struggle along the road. A person doesn't just snap their fingers and decide, 'today I'm gonna be happy'-- it's continuous effort.

Now it's time to spill the beans there. What worked for you?


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

Well Done, Sir. Well Done.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

cjos333 said:


> Well Done, Sir. Well Done.


I second that


----------



## Jessicah1 (Apr 28, 2011)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## TWlTCHY (Mar 4, 2011)

sherbert said:


> That's a letter with a lot of self-awareness in it and I may just 'borrow' a few sections for myself. I think the most frustrating aspect of being depressed or socially anxious is that change doesn't often happen in a single momentous instance. There's a lot of hellish moments and inner-struggle along the road. A person doesn't just snap their fingers and decide, 'today I'm gonna be happy'-- it's continuous effort.
> 
> Now it's time to spill the beans there. What worked for you?


I appreciate the post and I really wish I could answer your question.. However, I believe my situation was abit unique. I was admitted into an adolescent unit for 32 days, and while their it was 4 guys and 12 girls. The psychiatrist found the perfect medication for me (Remeron) in which helped me regain the weight I lost and I started to feel comfortable with my appearance. By the time I was discharged, I had 53 notes stuffed in a sock from the girls... It was a huge confidence boost and I realized; Hey, maybe I DO have a good personality. After being discharged, I cleared my skin, started weight lifting again, and joined track & field. Within a month I had friends both male and female I was comfortable around. I'm sorry if this sounds cliche, but what worked for me? Was simply being myself and not caring about what others think. I walk tall with scars all over my arm and I love life.

Jake


----------

